# Roadies - climber or sprinter



## Marc (Mar 20, 2006)

Just curious as to what the roadies here prefer to do and what they're naturally suited to do.


My build would allow me to go either way I think, or be an in between.  I'm 6', 165 ish.  I think my lung capacity holds me back a little bit on the climbs, I have an indendented sternum which I theorize may play a role.

My lactate threshold is pretty miserable at this time of the year.  Skiing can only put it at so high a level and their it stays all winter.

I actually don't mind either climbing or flats.  There is a lot of moderate climbing around here, all hills, the closest "real climb" is Wachusett, which is about 1000 feet basically all at once with a real nasty 18% grade at one point.

There's a lot to talk about when it comes to technique doing either, let's save that discussion for separate threads... for now- what do you prefer and what are you good at?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 20, 2006)

...I like to climb up and then sprint down...


----------



## Npage148 (Mar 20, 2006)

Im a climber, I guess im built for it (5-8 and 160#) and i got a big rib cage.  My VO2max and pain threshold are pretty high from years of running and im more a fan of long 2-3 mile grinds.  As for sprinting, an old lady on a 16 inch huffy with training wheels could beat me.  I got no power.  The best part of climbing is coming back down.  ITs great bombing down a hill and 50+.  I always get a little freaked when i think about it afterwards.  What is some spandex and a foam helmet gonna do for me if i blow a tire or hit some gravel.  Beloki's crash a few years ago in the TdF is always in the back of my head


----------



## smitty77 (Mar 21, 2006)

Back when I was riding, I loved to climb.  My overweight arse wasn't built for sprinting.  I've done Wachusett once, but it was on a MTB so that's cheating.
Other notables:
Crawford Notch - kicked my arse at the end of a 65 mile ride
Franconia Notch from the north - kicked my arse at the end of a 50 mile ride
Sugar Hill - beautiful scenery
Bear Notch Road - just a long grind
Rt. 16 from Gorham to Pinkham - flew up that like Pantani, feeling good that day
Rt. 101 from Rt.123 to Dublin Center (?) - a long, steady grade that never ends, Charley might be able to elaborate.
Rt.2 MA from Charlemont to the lookout tower - lots of twisties on the way back down.

I loved to just find a tempo and churn, and No, I didn't have a granny ring.
Smitty


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 22, 2006)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> Back when I was riding, I loved to climb.  My overweight arse wasn't built for sprinting.  I've done Wachusett once, but it was on a MTB so that's cheating.


How is it cheating on a MTB? It would be way harder to climb a mountain on a mountain bike than on a road bike - it's so much less efficient.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 22, 2006)

*Road Bike vs MTB Gearing*



			
				skibum1321 said:
			
		

> How is it cheating on a MTB? It would be way harder to climb a mountain on a mountain bike than on a road bike - it's so much less efficient.


...hmm...on my road bike my lowest gearing is 39 x 27 and I really have to muscle it to climb some grades where my MTB lowest gearing is 22 x 34 and at times I feel like I can spin up a wall...


----------



## Marc (Mar 22, 2006)

Charlie's got a good point.  My road bike is far lighter and has much less rolling resistance, but that is outweighed by the gearing advantage.  There are hills around here that I absolutely have to be out of the saddle in 39-27.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 23, 2006)

I guess I haven't gotten out on my road bike enough to notice yet. Speaking of which, it seemed to turn cold as soon as I got my bike - what's the deal with that? Not really complaining, though, since it should extend the ski season.


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah I went out riding a couple weekends ago when it was in the 60's.  I enjoyed myself as well which obviously contributed to the current cool snap.

I hate transitions... 20's at night, 40's at day.  I want either cold or warm.  None of this in between crap.


----------



## smitty77 (Mar 30, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> How is it cheating on a MTB? It would be way harder to climb a mountain on a mountain bike than on a road bike - it's so much less efficient.


I only call it cheating becuase I was climbing the auto road and resorted to using the granny gear for one steep section.  Being albe to sit and spin the pedals at 80 rpm, and yet only do 4 mph -  it just seems like cheating to me.

I've done a few hills on the road bike where I was completely maxed out while standing, to the point where I thought the bike would roll backwards.  The climb into Barre commons (MA) on Rt. 62 comes to mind.


----------



## Marc (Mar 30, 2006)

Barre does seem to be on a bit of a hill.  I've ridden NW to SE on 122, part of a century actually, and coming down 122 out of Barre was a blast!

Of course, I needed it because at that point I had been out Rte. 9 to 202, up 202 and then down 122.  202 is just hill after hill after hill.  Brutal.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 30, 2006)

Suck it up and take it like a man, Marc. Hills build character - although I think you have just about enough character.


----------



## daninline (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone well I'm a sprinter since I can sprint on a flat road close to 40 mph but I'm a power sprinter as I like a small up hill sprint.

I just ride the hills to get to end of the race


----------



## Max (Apr 25, 2006)

I like the flats the best, I'm probably more of a time trialer than anything else.  Downhill, I'm pretty much a speed junkie.  Some of my highest memorable downhill speeds have been:

West side of the Kancamagus:  54 mph
Crawford Notch:  58 mph
Franconia Notch before being relegated to bike path:  54 mph
Mile Hill past Mt Wachusett ski area:  53 mph
Lake Placid Ironman, downhill into Keene NY:  55 mph
Berthoud Pass to Winter Park in Colorado:  63 mph

As far as climbing, I tend to muscle it up everything since I can't remember the last time I had a smaller gear than my current 39 x 23.  Climbing Crawford in that is definitely a character builder!  Some fun climbs:

Berthoud Pass, CO
Cameron Pass, CO
Rabbit Ears Pass, CO
Trail Ridge Road, Rocky Mt Natl Park, CO
Skyline Drive, VA
Mt. Washington Auto Road (OK, maybe not on the "fun" list)
Crawford Notch
Franconia Notch
Sugar Hill
Pinkham Notch
Kancamagus, 2 directions
Bear Notch Rd.
Hurricane Mt. Rd.
Kinsman Notch Rd.
Rt. 2 out of Gorham and reverse from other side
Mt. Wachusett
Pack Monadnock (Millers St Park)


----------



## mlctvt (May 11, 2006)

I also like to climb but mostly to go down the other side. My wife is a superb climber probably because she’s only 115 lbs and in great shape. She usually loses me on the climb up but I’ve got gravity to help me on the way down. You know ski area roads make for some of the best road downhill runs. Vermont is loaded with epic climbs. I’ve ridden most of the mountain climbs of Colorado like Independence pass, Slumgullion pass, Monarch pass, Vail Pass, etc and over 1500 miles logged in the Canadian Rockies and I must say the Vermont hills are the most difficult due to the steepness. 

My fastest ride on a bike was on the road to Jay Peak 58MPH
Second fastest Breckenridge Co at 56 mph but after I got close to dumping it at over 50 in the Canadian Rockies due to a blast of crosswind, I’ve started slowing down a bit. A buddy of mine went down at 48mph due to a car pulling out of a side road and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## andyzee (May 20, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> My build would allow me to go either way I think, or be an in between.


 
You know, I've been hearing these rumors.


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm a sprinter by nature.. I have a tremendous amount of endurance...  climbing is doable but not naturally enjoyed!  I have a road bike and on the steeper hills I have no choice but to climb up out of the saddle...

In fact, I am riding in the Trek Across Maine this weekend (a three-day 170 mile charity event) and I'm starting to debate whether to take my mountain bike or my racing bike??  

Any suggestions ??


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 13, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> I'm a sprinter by nature.. I have a tremendous amount of endurance...  climbing is doable but not naturally enjoyed!  I have a road bike and on the steeper hills I have no choice but to climb up out of the saddle...
> 
> In fact, I am riding in the Trek Across Maine this weekend (a three-day 170 mile charity event) and I'm starting to debate whether to take my mountain bike or my racing bike??
> 
> Any suggestions ??


Take your racing bike - that would be miserable to ride that long on roads with a mountain bike. There really is no reason taht you would need your mountain bike for that ride and it will be much more enjoyable and faster on a road bike.


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 13, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Take your racing bike - that would be miserable to ride that long on roads with a mountain bike. There really is no reason taht you would need your mountain bike for that ride and it will be much more enjoyable and faster on a road bike.




Thanks for the advice!  That seems to be the consensus so it's decided... racing bike it is!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 13, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Take your racing bike - that would be miserable to ride that long on roads with a mountain bike. There really is no reason taht you would need your mountain bike for that ride and it will be much more enjoyable and faster on a road bike.


I concur!


----------



## Marc (Jun 13, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> You know, I've been hearing these rumors.



How did I miss this one?

Balls, and I can't even put in a good comeback.





Not until I get Andy's money for my PMC ride anyway... :dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 20, 2006)

Me, I'm a sprinter, love speed, my best was about 55mph on a highway here in Jersey. It was fun seeing people's faces as I rode past them in their cars  . Climbing is something that I was never crazy about but have started getting into. I find that staying in the saddle as long as possible is the best way to handle a climb.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 28, 2006)

Climber,  5'10, 155, and 35 years of ice hockey.  Like the climbs, and also like the big descents too!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 28, 2006)

jplynch019 said:
			
		

> Climber, 5'10, 155, and 35 years of ice hockey. Like the climbs, and also like the big descents too!


 
Also like the big descents, good at them too  Kind of funny saying that, but it's suprising the people I have encountered that are not afraid of speed, but on descents they are.


----------

